# 100% Recovery two years later



## Moongirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Just here to add a little hope. I suffered from dpdr for only two and a half months but it was a very extreme. I’m not going to go into details about my symptoms but overall it felt like I had been killed and my soul was sentenced to live out hell in my own dead body. Anyways I was able to come out of it thanks to an SSRI + atypical antipsychotic combo and I have been free of DPDR for two years this month. I hope this may be the sign one of you are looking for and I wish you all good luck


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I remember you, are you still on the medication? Anyway to talk to you?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Wow, that's great! And I have the same question as above, I would really like to know if you keep taking the medication or if you could stop taking it.


----------



## axelandradobre (Nov 4, 2021)

I have one question.. when you are 100% recovered, is it 100% as it was before dp dr ? Because I am nearly fully recovered, but if I eat sweets or if I find myself doing something stressful, I feel a little bit of confusion, not as before, but there is still some confusion and some sensations that I get, like a little bit of dizziness or the feeling that I can t concentrate properly. Do you eat whatever you want whenever you want without having any of those feelings back, not even 1%? Also, when you are stressed, these sensations do not come back?


----------



## Tracie (Jan 3, 2022)

Moongirl said:


> Just here to add a little hope. I suffered from dpdr for only two and a half months but it was a very extreme. I’m not going to go into details about my symptoms but overall it felt like I had been killed and my soul was sentenced to live out hell in my own dead body. Anyways I was able to come out of it thanks to an SSRI + atypical antipsychotic combo and I have been free of DPDR for two years this month. I hope this may be the sign one of you are looking for and I wish you all good luck


Hi Moongirl, may I ask which antipsychotic med it is?


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

axelandradobre said:


> I have one question.. when you are 100% recovered, is it 100% as it was before dp dr ? Because I am nearly fully recovered, but if I eat sweets or if I find myself doing something stressful, I feel a little bit of confusion, not as before, but there is still some confusion and some sensations that I get, like a little bit of dizziness or the feeling that I can t concentrate properly. Do you eat whatever you want whenever you want without having any of those feelings back, not even 1%? Also, when you are stressed, these sensations do not come back?


 I'm someone who recovered - as you are recovering you'll notice that DP will be more present at certain times. But that'll improve overtime as the mind goes back into homeostasis. For me it's been 4 years since being recovered and DP is only present at very very stressful situations. I'm back on this forum since I had a DP experience that lasted 2 days just recently but that was after drinking, coke usage, lack of sleep, etc which reminded me of what I use to describe hell.


----------

